# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) تم الرد طلب nck لجوال w300i لتشغيل بطاقة inwi

## mc-kobtan

السلام عليكم إخواني 
 ادي مشكلة في هاتفي وهي أني أحتاج nck لجوال w300i لتشغيل بطاقة inwi
و جزاكم الله خيرا مسبقا

----------


## DARIFBS

الخدمة غير مجانية و مرتفعة الثمن , يستحسن  ان تذهب بهاتفك الى اقرب فني هواتف لفك شفرته بثمن جد مناسب

----------


## mc-kobtan

> الخدمة غير مجانية و مرتفعة الثمن , يستحسن  ان تذهب بهاتفك الى اقرب فني هواتف لفك شفرته بثمن جد مناسب

 شكرا أخي على المعلومات

----------

